# radio iodine



## caroline 49 (Nov 15, 2007)

I had my radio iodine treatment last thursday and since friday have had a really painful throat and horrendous pains in my teeth. Could this be a reaction with the radio activity and the metal in my fillings? Has anybody else experienced this? help!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have never heard about teeth pain, but I suppose anything is possible.

RAI can effect the salivary glands around the jaws and under the tongue, causing painful swelling and enlargement of these glands as well as causing a sore throat. This is treated by drinking plenty of fluids, sucking on lemon drops (in order to stimulate the flow of saliva) and occasionally pain medicine like aspirin. This should only last a few days.

Congrats - good luck - feel better soon.


----------

